# Meyer plow for 99 ford f-250



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

I have a 99 model f-250 extended cab, 4x4, PSD. Will a 7.5 meyer plow that was used on a 89 ford pickup mount to my truck? Not sure what the model of the plow is but it is the mounting kit I am worried about. Man said the plow and kit is only about 5 years old. He has got into a money bind and needs to sell it. He wants 1500.00 for everything. If it works is this price good?


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Dont know if it will fit but in my opinion thats a lot of bread for a used p[low thats 5 years old, especially a meyers. Just my two cents


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Wouldn't Fit*

If the mount was on a F250 or F350 then it would fit 87 thru 91 Fords of the same size, so you would have to buy another mount to install on your year truck. If it was the correct set up for your truck and the plow was in very good condition then it would have been a fair deal.  John


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Your best bet is to offer $800.00 to $1000.00. Order the correct mounting kit from Central Parts Warehouse. It will run you right at $600.00. Tell the guy that you spoke to the the manufacture and was told the mounts are not interchangeable. ( you could make them work if your good with metal fabbing though ) The wire harness for the plow pump will work on any vehicle. The lights will not. You can order the correct light harness or I could tell you how to make the old one work. $1500 is jut too much. Good luck.:waving:


----------



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

Thank you for the fast responses. The man was going to use it on a 91 f-250. I did not think it was going to work but really did not know. So you are saying I would need a new mount kit w/ lights which is going to run around 600.00 plus what ever he will take for the plow and kit. So if I pay 900.00 I would be back at 1500.00 after ordering the kit. What will a new one cost? I have a western dealer close to me but he did not recommend a plow on my truck, so I did not even get any prices. We bought a new 4310 J.D. w/ 6 ft. blade on it. It did real good, but after a snow storm we had last week everyone was asking could I get them. I could not keep up. Just need some ideas on plows. thanks.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I just installed a used meyer on one of my Superduties...

I agree with all of the above. I paid 1100 for mine with the correct mounts and it was C8.5

I would not put a 7.5 foot plow on a Superduty, the turning radius is just too big. I sometimes wish for an 9' when I am trying to clear around some traffic islands.

Plan on spending whatever it takes for the mount at least. New fluid, a spare parts kit, and at least 50-100 in fudge factor for parts that need to be replaced.

The plow installation is VERY easy. I did it myself with a little help from people on this board.

The main reason I like the meyer is because of parts availability. You would probably have 2k into that used plow and it won't even be what you want/need. Hold out for a 8' or bigger with the correct mounts or buy new.

Howard


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

For the F-250 Super Duty, you should really have an 8' plow. Do a search here on different brand names to learn the pros and cons of each. Your needs will be determined by your intended use. I have a Blizzard 810 on my F-350, costing $4200. A good quality plow will run between $3000 to $4500, depending on how fancy you need.


----------



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

Howard, what would a new 8.5 Meyer cost complete. Will it hurt my truck to put it on? 99 psd 4x4 extended cad long bed, it also has a 2.5 in. leveling kit on the front.


----------



## MWS LAWN (Dec 24, 2001)

Howard I also run 35 in. tires. I don't know if that will factor in.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

You would need to do some re engineering to get the mount at the proper height (others will chime in with that measurement). Looking at the meyer mount I don't think it would take very much, you had just be a pretty practiced welder who can weld 1/4" plate.

No I don't think it would hurt your truck. Probably doesn't meet Fords specs, but you are out of warranty already.

I run the 8.5 with F-550 front springs on my excursion powerstroke. I think the truck could probably take alot more plow. 

I wouldn't be afraid to do it. Just be warned that you aren't going to be plowing next week.

I also don't think I would be chopping up a brand new plow mount. I think it can be done though. 

Howard


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i have a 97 F-250 LD and i run a 7.6 western on it with no problems.i have a F-150 ext cab with a 7.6 fisher on it.you can buy a western 7.5 standard for 2300 at central parts warehouse
i learned over the years that you really don`t need a commercial grade plow to do heavy work.a standard duty does just as well.
also i never had good luck with a meyers.i feel there just junk.they can`t backdrag that well,always had probs with pump wiring,trip springs,lights use to blow out,bulbs would break apart
and know way in H*** would i pay 1500 for a 5 year old plow setup that wouldn`t even fit my truck.buy a new one your a thousand times better off.i never sold any of my plows for more than 1000.when my town sends out bids for the plows there trying to get rid of i never seen one for a pickup or 1 ton go for anymore than 800.now the bigger trucks they have go for 800 to 12,000 big plows there.


----------

